# מתנות למורה לנהיגה



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo124.gif מתנות למורה לנהיגה ../images/Emo131.gif 



*המטרה: ריענון הטאגליינס*



*שרשרו לכאן כל רעיון למתנה שאפשר לתת למורה לנהיגה!*





נא לשרשר אך ורק רעיונות (ללא תגובות) על מנת לשמור על שרשור מסודר


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo131.gifמתנות למורה לנהיגה../images/Emo131.gif 





מתוך הודעתה של "אירית בן חמו": 1. דיסק עם שירים לאוטו, כאלה שגם התלמידים הצעירים יוכלו להנות מהם וגם הוא. 2. קוביה הונגרית לתלמידים שיושבים מאחורה, שיעבירו את הזמן 3. שלט לאוטו מאחורה. 4. ריח לאוטו... בלי לרמוז כלום... 5. גופיות לכיסאות... 6. בובה לתליה על החלון 7. סתם בובת מרבה רגליים לחלון האחורי... 8. מגן שמש צבעוני


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo131.gifלמורה לנהיגה 





מתוך הודעתה של "KarinDi": חברה שלי הכינה לחברה אחרת שקיבלה אוטו חדש מתנה נהדרת, לפי האותיות דרך צלחה. הנה הרעיונות שלה: ד-יסק ואפשר גם דיבורית לטלפון הנייד ר-יחנית לאוטו, אפשר גם תלוש לרחיצה כ-וסות-מתקן לכוסות.. צ-פצפה (אפשר גם משו שקשור לצמיג, וגם צלון, צמיד או צללית לנהגת) ל-קקן...סתם שיהיה מתוק ח-ירום-ספר עם טיפים איך לנהוג בשעת חירום שהיא הכינה, יצא מדהים! וחמסה ה-כיסוי להגה עם סנופי


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo131.gifועוד... 





המתנה שחברה שלי נתנה למורה שלה: קונים עט וחורטים עליו "בזכותך יש עוד מופרעת על הכביש!"


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo131.gifומה שהכנתי למורה שלי... 





 סוכריות בצורת "ל" מבצק סוכר


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo131.gifועוד רעיונות... 





בקבוק יין עם תווית אישית למורה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דגלון למכונית עם הדפסה אישית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תרמוס קטן שיהיה לו באוטו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שלט בסגנון השלט "נהג חדש" רק עם כיתוב אחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחזיק מפתחות עם כיתוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יומן חדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתלה לדיסקים באוטו (אפשר עם רקמה אישית) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בובה שנדבקת לחלון (אפשר לתפור בין שתי ידיה "שלט" עם כיתוב) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כרית עם הדפסה (למי שמתייבש בינתיים מאחור) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להכין משהו שיתלה על המראה


----------



## סנדלרושקה (9/4/06)

אם אפשר להוסיף 
שאחותי למדה נהיגה היא הביאה למורה שלה בונבונירה...אפשר לצרף ברכה!


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

מתנה 
אפשר דיסקים לאותו לצרף עצי רייח ולכתוב ברכה יפה.


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

אפשר גם קוביות כאלה ולשים אל המראה


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

מתנה 
אפשר גם משהו לבית: תמונה שלנהג חמסה שיזהר בדרכים עט משהו לאותו: דיבורית עט יפה  כשהוא ירדשום כל מני מספרי טלפון הוא ישתמש בעט דיסק (לא קנוי צרוב) שבהתחלה ובסוף את אומרת לו משהו כיסוי למושבים שמשה יפה מסתיר אור יפה


----------



## מותק בליי עותק (9/4/06)

מוסיפה ../images/Emo62.gif 





 להכין לו חמסה לבד ולכתוב לו ברכת הדרך נוסח אישי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נעלי בית של מכונית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 מברשת שיניים עם מכוניות עליה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להדפיס לו משהו על חולצה. + תמונה. לעשות משהו מצחיק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להכין שלט בסגנון "נהג חדש" אבל עם כיתוב אישי. - "מורה זהב", "נשמה בכביש", "מכיר את הבלמים" וכאלה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם זו מורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - מראה בצורת מכונית. או מראה שאפשר לשים בכיס למעלה (אם אין שם מראה)


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

עוד... 
ספר טלפונים (שבתוכו רשום גם את הטלפון של מי שהביא את המתנה) ולצרף עט יפה משהו למשקענים: כמו שיש ברכת הבית אז אפשר להכין חמסה קטנה ולרשום אליה את ברכת האותו ולקשור לזה חוט ואפשר לתלות את זה במראה של האותו


----------



## עינב חיון (9/4/06)

רעינות 
יומן עם ברכה כדי שהוא ירשום תאריכים של שעורים עט עם חריטה בובה לאוטו מחזיק מופתח חמסב וברכת הדרך מאוחרה מעמד לכוס שתייה עם כוס כסיו להגה או למושבים שלט צהוב שחור שרשום לנהג הכי הכי או מישהו כזה עציץ לבית ברכת הנגה יש כאלה בכל מיני חניות דיסק


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

עוד... 
כיסיו יפה ומעוצב ל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למשקעינים שביננו: אפשר לפסל מדס חמיר עיסת נייר גרוס קוביות יפות או סתם משהו אחר לחבר לזה חוט ואחר כך אפשר לתלו את זה אל המראה אפשר גם סתם לפסל עיגול או לב ולכתוב "לנהג הכי הכי", "לנהג המושלם" וכל מני כאלה נ.ב. להשתדל לא לחזור אל מה שאחרים אמרו


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (9/4/06)

../images/Emo51.gif לכולם! 
השרשור עלה לטאגליינס.


----------



## gafnona (9/4/06)

יששש!


----------

